# Casa Fuente with Jerry Cruz



## shrtcrt

Saturday, July 12 JC and I were at Casa Fuente filming Episode 8 and we had a guest star for the show, Jerry from ************.com. When he walked in I was sitting down and I went to say hi, the first thing he said was, wow your tall. It was great to smoke a few with Jerry and we had him on the show.

View attachment 7542

Shanna and Justin

View attachment 18020

Shanna and JC

View attachment 18018

Jerry Cruz and Justin

View attachment 7541

Casa Fuente logo


----------



## Ceedee

Damn! Great stuff - wish I coulda been there.

CD


----------



## happy1

Great pics!!


----------



## Chubno

Sweet


----------



## Fatmandu

"Damn, you're tall"??...not a word about Shanna? Nice pix


----------



## ctiicda

nice pix...looks like a good time


----------



## big04deuce

Sounds like you had a great time. Thanks for the post.


----------



## DOZER

Great pics!!


----------



## amateurke

Nice pics!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sofaman

Great Pics I hope I can visit some day!!!


----------



## shrtcrt

sofaman said:


> Great Pics I hope I can visit some day!!!


And when you do, let me know, we will meet for a smoke.


----------



## karmaz00

looks like fun


----------



## zion698

Either Jerry's short or Justin's a gaint.:redface:


----------



## baba

Sure looks like fun. If I went to Fuentes before gambling, I would be out of money before I got to the tables.


----------



## patefengreen

Very nice, Justin!


----------



## shrtcrt

zion698 said:


> Either Jerry's short or Justin's a gaint.:redface:


A bit of both! Jerry is about 5' 5" to my 6' 3"


----------



## KhaoticMedic

I see how it works, we gotta go out there when its 102 in the shade, Nice pics - Great group of People out there.


----------



## CHRIS7891011

damn. I want to go back to CF now. Did ya have a Mojito?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

nice pics


----------

